# Help needed to pick a new sub



## co56 (May 30, 2007)

After reading around the forum for a while I've decided to buy me a new sub/subs and before I saw the tests on this site I was sure to get me a BK Monolith DF but along the way I just saw that I could get the Infinity Kappa sub that was a hit when it came a few years ago.

The price for two Kappa sub's is almost the same as a SVS PB12-Plus/2 , SVS PC-Ultra or a BK Monolith DF.

My question to you guys is, which of the setup do you think/know would give me the best results ?

Today I own an XTZ 99 w12s so which sub I now choose is an improve. I will use the sub for 70% movie and 30% Music ( rnb, hiphop) so the sub shouldn't be as slow as the one I have today

I don't want to pay more than 1700$


Thanks for the help =)


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

I think you would be very happy with a PB13-Ultra or a PC13-Ultra. 

L-Sound should be getting them in stock quite soon.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Agree... from what I've read and heard about those, I'd be quick to own one with your budget.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I ended up buying the PC13-Ultra and couldn't be happier. I'm in the stage now of upgrading my entire HT equipment and I'm doing it one piece at a time. At the time that I bought the PC13-U, I had a set of Bose 701's which had 2 x 8" subs in each tower. Explosions, fire, guns, etc sounded amazing as well as music and I thought the bass was outstanding. Then I started posting on forums and people would laugh.

In short, I didn't know what bass was and a lot of people don't. The PC13-U is a beast! Watching WOTW, Transformers, etc will shake my entire house. Pictures shake, dishes rattle and you can feel the air being pushed. I would not hesitate to buy another one!


----------

